# Blue nose needs a good Home....



## dtijerina522 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 7 mth old blue nose pitbull named Gordo. He recently got a skin condition and it's getting worse. I really need a home for him that people have the time and funds to support him. He is a great dog loves my two girls, my family recently went through some hard times with the economy change and my husband broke boths his legs and I'm a full time college students, with 2 other dogs and took him in because a friend couldn't keep him. I have 3 male dogs including Gordo so he's good with them, he can be nervous in front of new people but once he gets to know you he's a teddy bear. I have tried my best and really don't want to give him up to the pound because they will put him to sleep and I rather keep him then have that happen. He has all his shots, ears clipped, don't want no $ just good people.
I live in Texas, and am not able to pay any relocation fees, so if anone can help me out I would really appriciate it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Where are you located? Do you have pictures of the skin condition?


----------



## dtijerina522 (Jan 23, 2010)

I can take some pics and upload them I live in McAllen Texas.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You will be able to get a health cert on him before rehoming him to anyone, right?


----------



## dtijerina522 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have his shot records if thats what you mean, but here are the pics of his skin it's one spot on his head and on his neck area mainly, a little under his left arm.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It could be something as simple as a food allergy. Has he been to the vet at all? Just a check up is only $55-$65 in that range depending on the vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking for a intact male to do mostly movie work and looking for a larger male. You can ask anyone here he would have a good home but in this case looks matter. I can work with the skin condition it looks easy enough to fix. I am in NM but I could have someone bring him or have him shipped by airplane at my expense.
So my questions are how old is he? where did you get him from and do you know or seen is parents? How much does he weigh now? Is he still intact or is he neutered? Just to let you know this dog will not be bred but I do not want to neuter a male I am using for a working job. feel free to PM me or call 505 203 9586 or 505 916 0093


----------

